# How to dress for 70 degree weather?



## RobertaMomof2

Hey all!  We are leaving this weekend for Disneyland! 

I noticed it will be approx. 70 degrees all week.  Do you consider that shorts weather?  My husband says long pants and short sleeves (I am trying to pack for the kids).  I think that is more shorts and short sleeves.  Is it windy at DL and CA because that would make him right and well I like to avoid that whenever possible 

Please let me know your opinions, thanks! I am soooo excited!

 Roberta


----------



## toocherie

RobertaMomof2 said:


> Hey all!  We are leaving this weekend for Disneyland!
> 
> I noticed it will be approx. 70 degrees all week.  Do you consider that shorts weather?  My husband says long pants and short sleeves (I am trying to pack for the kids).  I think that is more shorts and short sleeves.  Is it windy at DL and CA because that would make him right and well I like to avoid that whenever possible
> 
> Please let me know your opinions, thanks! I am soooo excited!
> 
> Roberta



Well, days may be ok for shorts, but I think you will want long pants at night.  Especially if it gets windy (which it can).


----------



## LuLusApple

Last week when we were there it was low 70's and that was cold in the shade 
Especially in the AM and PM. We wore long pants and short sleeves and sweatshirts. Only during the high noon -3 did we take off the sweatshirts. 
We drank hot chocolate at night too. LOL 
I would bring a variety of clothes, layers cause 70 can be cold and pretty warm especally in the sun and in crowds.


----------



## capnhook77

Id bring all the above, cause u never know what the weather will do.


----------



## Disney Dreams

To me, 70s is not shorts weather, but I am used to So Cal.  If you are used to cold weather, it will (relatively) be warm for you.  Also, it cools down in the evening.


----------



## Phalene

I guess it really depends on where you are from, and what you are used to.  For me, thats definately shorts weather, but then I'm wearing capri's and sandals now and its mid-40's here!


----------



## Disney Dreams

Phalene said:


> I guess it really depends on where you are from, and what you are used to.  For me, thats definately shorts weather, but then I'm wearing capri's and sandals now and its mid-40's here!



PERFECT example.  My first thought to "mid-40s here" was: "OMG!  Brrrrr!  Long pants, sweater, gloves, scarf!"


----------



## redsox721

To me 70's is cold.  To my DH it's shorts.  We're from New England where the weather can change in the blink of an eye.  Thanks for the info though.  It will help me when I start packing this weekend.   WOOHOO


----------



## pixiewings71

We wear jeans and short sleeves with tennis shoes and we bring sweatshirts.  We are up North so it gets pretty darn cold here but for me 70's is still pants weather.  The kids will probably bring bermuda shorts or capris but I'll be in jeans this weekend.


----------



## wannagoback

I'm going this weekend too.  It's 48 now where I am, so that gives some perspective on where I am coming from.  Although, it was high 60s a few days ago and that was pretty "hot" for around here.

I hate to be cold, so I am taking capris/jeans and a variety of layering options for tops.  I am also wearing shoes with socks so my feet won't get cold in the evenings.  I would do the same for my children if they were coming, but they're staying home with dad for this trip.

You could probably get away with shorts, but you wouldn't be uncomfortable in pants, and the pants can go with the whole day's worth of weather variety.


----------



## RobertaMomof2

Thanks so much everyone!  

I am in the Bay Area of California (on the coast) sooo 70s seems warm to me, ha ha ha.  40's is for sure COLD.  I will bring some pants and long shorts, with short sleeves and pullovers (for the evenings).  A pair of sandals as well as tennis shoes and socks for the kids (well and myself too).

Thanks so much, we will plan to do the pool at high noon or so to take advantage of the warmish weather before sunset. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Huff

75ish is perfect weather for shorts and sandles as long as its sunny and no excessive wind.

However, the early mornings and late nights can be chilly.  It's a pain to go out to the car for a sweater or change.  Some wear shorts and bring extra clothes for nights and use a locker just outside the Disneyland gates.


----------



## Diva of Dragons

It will be 70ish during the day but only  50-52 at night.  About an hour before sunset, we get "sundowners", so it gets pretty breezy and chilly.


----------



## Ken2Blitzkrieg

70s to me is definetly shorts weather ... thats like a good summer to me


----------



## TheMaxRebo

RobertaMomof2 said:


> Hey all!  We are leaving this weekend for Disneyland!
> 
> I noticed it will be approx. 70 degrees all week.  Do you consider that shorts weather?  My husband says long pants and short sleeves (I am trying to pack for the kids).  I think that is more shorts and short sleeves.  Is it windy at DL and CA because that would make him right and well I like to avoid that whenever possible
> 
> Please let me know your opinions, thanks! I am soooo excited!
> 
> Roberta




Somewhat depends on where you are coming from and what you are used to. 70's to me is quite warm and shorts and a t-shirt would work, but I know for others that might seem on the cool side

I do think at least being prepared with like a sweater or something for the evenings should it turn a bit cooler when the sun goes down would make a lot of sense


----------



## FCDub

Zombie thread


----------



## ArielRae

My mother and I went in May. It was forecasted to be 80 degrees during our trip so I only packed shorts and T-shirts. I really wished I had packed some pants cause it was cold for being 80 degrees!!! I was glad I had brought my hoodie for the plane ride. I was freezing in the mornings and the evenings. During the day was ok but rarely took off the hoodie the whole trip. I was so used to 80 degrees at home and Florida being hot weather.


----------



## theluckyrabbit

Layers are a good idea. There is a big difference between 70's in the sun, in the shade, in a/c, while moving around from ride to ride, and while sitting inactive waiting for a parade or a show. DH would be in jeans and a t-shirt and be fine. I would need a sweater or light jacket for the a/c and inactive times. As suggested above, getting a locker would allow you to bring extra clothes and shoes that you wouldn't have to carry around all day. There are lockers in both parks and in the esplanade.


----------



## cruisehopeful

This thread is from 2009.


----------



## Kittyskyfish

cruisehopeful said:


> This thread is from 2009.



IKR.  Who ever heard of 70 degree weather in 2018?  That's _so_ last decade.


----------



## IvyWinter

To me 70s can be shorts or pants, depending on other variables (i live in NYC). 70s and sunny, no breeze? shorts. 70s and cloudy, or super breezy? pants.


----------



## tarheelalum

If the high is 70 degrees it will likely get cool when the sun goes down. I'd wear shorts and a T shirt but have a hoodie in a locker for when the sun goes down.


----------



## Indiana Scott

We were there the week of the 27th and had wondered the same thing. The forcast was for 72 each evening but we found that it felt a lot warmer than that. Being from a colder are with thin builds, we really feel the cold.
I don't know if it's because all the pavement and what not is hot or what but it was very warm and confortable in shorts and tee's at night even at 70 degrees. Even the breeze was warm at those temps.


----------

